# CL JET JBS-14MW BS???



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Assistance with accessing the value of this saw, is requested!!! Question for the LJ braintrust; What are the potential pitfalls to THIS machine??? I know what to look at when accessing a used bandsaw, however, I have no experience with THIS saw. So your valued opinions would be helpful. Will this saw handle moderate resawing? Are there inherent problems with this model/make?

Thank you, in advance for your input.

I'm working tonight, so I will check in when I can.


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

Ive never personally used that model, but it looks like your garden variety, Taiwanese, 14" BS. Nothing wrong with that, but nothing special either. The riser block and 1.5hp motor will make it a slightly more capable redrawing machine, but I've never felt a modified 14" BS was the best choice if you plan to resaw anything thicker than 4-6".
$175 is a very reasonable price for that machine. But your not getting away with anything.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Fair price, nab it.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

That's the input I'm looking for. Thank you!

I've been looking at 2 new BSs. The Ricon 10-325 14 inch Deluxe & The Grizzly G0555X 14 inch Extreme Series, the Ricon is going an sale and both look like a good saw. I wonder how they compare to the older Tiawanese saws?


> Would I be better off going new or used


? I really want the capability to resaw.

Again, thanks for the help.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

One thing you might want to keep in mind is the availability
and ease of obtaining blades for the machine.
I'd like to know what size blades fit the machine, and see if
they're available for wood and metal.
A new machine can be purchased anytime.
Ask if you can resaw some pieces on it and see how you like it.


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

For that kind of band saw machine, I think $175 is a good price .


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

IMO- I think the Jet for $175 is the way to go. I don't feel the Rikon/Grizzly offer enough additional value, although they do include some nice features. Nonetheless, you could trick-out that Jet with a premium fence, gooseneck lamp, etc. and have a machine thats 95% as good as those two. 
If you find yourself frequently resawing alot of 6-12" stock, you'll probably want to upgrade to a 18" BS. And if your not resawing that type of stock, you don't need a high-end machine. In either case, you'll be sorry you spent $700+ on a 14" BS when you could have just spent $175.


----------



## toolie (Mar 16, 2011)

please don't mention that jet and the 10-325 in the same breath. they are in no way in the same league. that being said, for $175, i'd get it, and i don't think much of jet tools. but for $175, you're risk is reasonable and it will cut wood. but even with a riser block, it's not going to ever measure up the 10-325. no matter what is done to that jet, it'll never be 95% as good as the rikon. rikons are just built to a more stringent standard with more substantial components. i dumped an 18" jet in favor of a 10-340 and my first hand experience is that the 10-340 is head and shoulders above the jet i dumped.

if budget isn't a concern, buy it, install a 1/4" blade for circles/small work and then get the 10-345 for resaw/heavy work. just my $.02.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

Randy - I briefly owned a 14" Metal/Wood saw from Taiwan that basically looked exactly like that old Jet…....the quality of the guides and table and general durability was not so good…......personally, I would pass on this one. By the time you tweak and upgrade parts, you could have a better saw….....


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Upgrade costs are one of my concerns. I really only want to buy one saw and be done.

Thanks guys for the input. I would be more detailed, but I'm posting from my phone & I'm also at work.
Thank you all. Please keep the comments coming.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Randy its good to see the way you are hunting down these tools. Good luck and may you find what your are looking for.


----------



## MR_Cole (Jun 1, 2012)

looks like a great saw but if you were considering the grizz and the rikon, that delta is defiantly a whole level below. Im sure it will be a great saw but im not sure how it will compare against the grizz and especially the rikon.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Thank you everyone!

I'm torn between budget, features, warranty and "Instant Gratification". My budget would prefer a quality used machine. However, it may require a minor rebuild and they tend to need upgrades and tweaking. New machines come with features, are "plug & play" (once assembled & tuned) and also include a warranty. I think it is agreed that the Rikon is the superior saw and if upgraded would be an amazing saw.

I wish there was no negative criticisms of the used saw as my decision would be muuuch easier. The Rikon is the "toy" my inner child is screaming for!!! Hmmm, "practical & Ok usability" or "Extreme/Deluxe Functionality"???


----------



## toolie (Mar 16, 2011)

FWIW, if you can go for a rikon, you will absolutely not regret it. ever notice how many delta and jet BSs are seen on craigs list, and how few rikons are on CL? there's a reason, and it's because they are superior tools.


----------

